# Donuts & Wheels



## MURDOCKRC (Nov 20, 2001)

Now available at Windtunnel Racing Products. We now have foam donuts, & Touring car tires or wheels available in 3 different widths. Want to save some money and Free shipping to boot. Look to Windtunnel Racing Products for your tire as well as other products. Any questions feel free to email anything at [email protected]


----------

